# Smedley's Bad Day



## Space Monkey (Dec 8, 2004)

Curious to get people's opinions on these - I wanted to mix painting with cartooning, a bit of mental illness and see what happened.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, those definitely qualify as a bad day to me. 

Not really the type of art I enjoy looking at...but you are good at these.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 9, 2004)

Whoa...I like!!! Looks like a collab between Edvard Munch and R. Crumb, but that's probably just my rapidly increasing myopia.


----------



## ommigosh (Dec 9, 2004)

Although these are probably really well done, I don't like them at all.  Full of despair, pain, stomach-churning violence and creepiness.  Not keen on the garish colours either.
When it comes to art, I would prefer to see a nice peaceful landscape, myself.

Om


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 9, 2004)

I _like _the colours - I found them very expressive, though I can understand the subject matter isn't for everyone.  To be honest I found a certain mordant humour in the art, as well - or am I seeing something that wasn't there, Space Monkey?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 9, 2004)

Definitely tongue in cheek humor as opposed to actual 'dark' art. I love these, they're hysterical.


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow.  Did Ren & Stimpy (spelling?) meet Salvadore Dali here?  Not something I'd want to look at all the time, but very, very emotionally charged.  And very disturbing.  And interesting...

~BandSmurf


----------



## aftermath (Dec 9, 2004)

I enjoy most of your art actaully  I was on your link there the other day.

 These happened to be my favorite. I really like the colors used. I found amusment in them, whether it's meant to be there... of course i am slightly morbid. 

 I like the eyes one the most. I think it's a brillant idea


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys!  Like em or hate em, you pretty much confirmed what I wanted to hear with this set.  (There'll be 2 more before the series is complete, but when & what exactly I have no idea...)

The colours were deliberately garish, to make you empathize with the way the character is feeling - especially the most visually offensive combo in the last one, red and green (should never be seen).  And the mordant humour is definitely true, that's the only ingredient from which I never deviate in any of my creative endeavours these days.  

I love the work of Munch and Robert Crumb, so thanks for that Knivesout - made my day for sure; I love any art that evokes a reaction, good or bad, and I got that here.  And Bandsmurf - Ren and Stimpy meets Dali!  That's awesome, I wanna quote that someday in a sales pitch!

And thanx Aftermath too - I wonder if there's a connection between the people who like this stuff and people who like extreme/dark/moody music...


----------

